# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie on Frontpage of WSJ

## EBounding

Check it out:


*Freshmen GOP Lawmakers Revel in Maverick Power* 


Rep. Thomas Massie, a Kentucky Republican, has changed the agenda in Washington with a defiant posture.



Rep. Massie built his solar-powered home in Kentucky and drives an electric Tesla car.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...LEFTTopStories




> ASHLAND, Ky.—U.S. Rep. Thomas Massie lives off the electrical grid in a solar-powered home on a 1,200-acre farm in the Appalachian foothills. The first-year congressman and engineering graduate of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology built the house from lumber he logged and milled.
> 
> Enlarge Image
> image
> image
> Andrew Spear for The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Rep. Thomas Massie, a Kentucky Republican, has changed the agenda in Washington with a defiant posture.
> 
> ...

----------

